# 1972 Electric Commuter Car Used Vehicle Battery 6Volt New Tires Parade



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $50.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Oct-24-2011 10:05:27 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $625.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

